# Green Palau Nepthea



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

This is my neon green palau nepthea.

Had it for about 4 years. They grow very slowly for me. Supposedly this species is extinct in the wild.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks good  Give it some more flow and it should grow a bit better.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks good  Give it some more flow and it should grow a bit better.


It closes up in more flow


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Give it some time to adjust - mine is in a higher flow alley area of rock and it leans over from the flow, but it grows great. But if it works for you, then I guess that's fine


----------

